
TimeSeriesDB - gsubes
https://github.com/subes/invesdwin-context-persistence
======
comboy
Since we have this title, any recommendations for open source time series
database? Regarding pruning I'd prefer something more configurable than simple
round robin, and it would be great to be able to store things like events
(maybe logs), not only floats over time.

~~~
daenney
Logs are very much not a time series so storing them in a time series database
is not something that I would recommend. Time series are essentially a
sequence of numeric data points in chronological order. Though events are
usually in chronological order, they're not numeric data points (though they
can contain that too).

As a consequence of being two different things, storing and analysing them
efficiently need different solutions. I've seen people stuff everything in
Elastic Search and it's certainly possible if you really want to.

~~~
bbrazil
A time series database is anything that stores data with time attached, so log
storage does count.

The more pertinent difference is event logging vs. metrics.

For the former the ELK stack is popular, and Prometheus.io is suitable for the
latter.

~~~
eis
Prometheus unfortunately has limited long term storage support and it's
explicitly not one of their goals. Their goal is "operational monitoring", not
analytics.

I found that by trying to see if it could be used as a metrics DB but stumbled
upon a few issues like configuring retention times per target. See for example
[https://github.com/prometheus/prometheus/issues/1381](https://github.com/prometheus/prometheus/issues/1381)

Prometheus has lots of potential but it's not a metrics DB at this point or in
the near future. I just wish they'd made that a bit clearer on the page.

"We make design decisions that presume that Promtheus data is ephemeral, and
can be lost/blown away with no impact."

That viewpoint pretty much limits them to be an ops tool. I wish they'd
reconsider this point.

------
efoto
The link doesn't seem to have anything to do with timeseriesDB.

~~~
sciurus
The section named ATimeSeriesDB talks about an approach to build a persistence
layer for time series data. I agree, not a great submission, though.

